# Why am I being singled out?



## loganrube (Mar 14, 2021)

When I started my job at Target I have never called out. I have had to call out three times because I have been sick, my most recent time I was in the hospital. All three times I have called out I have received attitude from leadership and been informed by my other TM’s that leadership was talking about me badly. It especially upsets me not only for the fact that there are other TM’s that call out regularly because they simply don’t want to come to work, but that I was literally in the hospital, I called once again once I was discharged to let them know what was going on and explained my situation. I already let them know more that they needed to but I did so because of my treatment in the past. It makes no sense to me that we are in a pandemic and are told that Target is taking all of these precautions to ensure the safety of their team members but when someone is genuinely sick and they call out it’s a bad thing? They make it seem like I should have still come to work regardless if I was sick. I understand that we don’t want to abuse the precautions that target is taking and that trends of calling out do start to form but when one is genuinely sick and receives attitude from leadership.. that’s just messed up. When I came in the next day they asked me what had happened and I let them know but there was definitely an undertone that threatened my job. I brought this up to HR since I was upset about it and they told me just the way the system works. Please help if there is any advice?


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Mar 14, 2021)

So they haven’t actually talked to you about your attendance?  Then don’t worry about it. If they’re badmouthing you they probably badmouth everyone.


----------



## jackandcat (Mar 16, 2021)

Store leaders tend to badmouth TMs, usually assuming they are out-of-earshot.  I don't know why. It's not unique to Target. It's a reminder that leaders, in many environments, can fall into a pattern of becoming petty and judgmental and communicating that with their trusted peers (given the office politics).


----------



## IWishIKnew (Mar 16, 2021)

The other TMs that call out because they don't want to work contribute to your issue, but it doesn't make it OK. You've done what you can, don't worry about it, you'll be fine.

When people call out for little to no reason, it makes it harder for the rest of us because leadership gets annoyed and cynical and assumes everyone calls out for no reason. That's not a good look, obviously, and they shouldn't do that, but I can also understand the frustration. Leaders should be more mature than that, but here we are.


----------



## jackandcat (Mar 17, 2021)

Leaders are fallible, imperfect human beings who can become frustrated, annoyed and cynical. This may have nothing to do with you personally or professionally. Unfortunately, being on the receiving end of unfavorable scrutiny and judgmental attitudes can weigh heavily on your self-confidence at work.


----------



## happygoth (Mar 17, 2021)

jackandcat said:


> Store leaders tend to badmouth TMs, usually assuming they are out-of-earshot.  I don't know why. It's not unique to Target. It's a reminder that leaders, in many environments, can fall into a pattern of becoming petty and judgmental and communicating that with their trusted peers (given the office politics).


Yup, goes on everywhere. Not unique to Target, that's for sure. People like to gossip and some people really love to badmouth.


----------



## Noiinteam (Mar 17, 2021)

Team members gossip, team leaders gossip, etls gossip This is what people do at their workplace.


----------

